# FREE TiVo Batteries to the Community



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't know if anyone is interested in this but here goes.

Amongst the boxes of stuff from TiVo, I have found a load of CR2032 Batteries.

I'm pretty sure these have a good shelf life and I am never likely to use all of them 
so I am offering them to Free to members of the TiVo Community Forum.

You may pass the link on to family & friends that don't frequent the forum's.

I presume the moderators will have no objections to this as it is an offer to the 
Tivo Community Forum Members.

There is a nominal charge to cover postage & materials only, the Batteries are FREE.

Click the link or the picture below to get your FREE Battery.

http://www.tivoland.com/Tivoland/Free_Battery_Offer.html


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Given that (normally) a TiVo is powered up 24/7 does a healthy battery actually provide any benefit? Would a TiVo run OK without one?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Keeps the time when its powered off.

With a dead battery you'd have to wait for the daily call to set the clock/date. 
No recordings would happen until the clock was set - it would think it was 1 Jan 1972 or something.

His "nominal p&p" is only £1, so no complaints there :up:


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Its a popular battery, so if people want to use them for other things, I don't really care.

PC Motherboards often use the CR2032 and I have a transponder for the toll roads in the USA that also uses it which I will keep a few for, but I'm never going to get through them all


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

it is a common battery - i've seen them in all sorts of things. Strangely enough i don't think my Tivo has ever had one - when i had the cover off the other day I saw the space on the motherboard for a battery (on the left edge if you're looking from the front) and wondered why they had put a slot on the MB and then not used it.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Hehe, thats quite amusing, all Tivo's usually have them, I've never opened a unit and found the battery missing


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I hate to be a spoilsport but I happen to get through a fair few of these CR2032's and I know they are dirt cheap. I normally pay about £2.50 for a strip of 5 or £3.50 for 10 including delivery. (quality brands) To be fair, I know you can pay a lot more too, wouldn't like to think what the high-street electrical stores charge, if they still exist.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> I hate to be a spoilsport but I happen to get through a fair few of these CR2032's and I know they are dirt cheap. I normally pay about £2.50 for a strip of 5 or £3.50 for 10 including delivery. (quality brands) To be fair, I know you can pay a lot more too, wouldn't like to think what the high-street electrical stores charge, if they still exist.


7dayshop currently have 5 for £1.99 delivered (a cheaper brand) or panasonic at 5 for £2.09 delivered.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice one, just goes to show you can't give stuff away these days, mod might as well delete this post.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

In the days before the web they were expensive - i remember paying at least £4 for one some years back.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

healydave said:


> Nice one, just goes to show you can't give stuff away these days, mod might as well delete this post.


Well I appreciated the offer but really don't need the batteries.

If you're feeling generous you could get rid of them on Freecycle.org or if you were feeling less generous then I'm sure you could get rid of them in 10's on a popular Auction site.

2032's used to be very popular when I worked in WHSmiths (way back when in 1989?) we used to sell a calculator that could plot graphs and it cost about £10 to replace the batteries in that (2x 2032 IIRC).


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks AMC,

I think the popularity of the battery has made it a cheap commodity now.
I should have investigated this before setting it up, I could have saved myself some time.

I can't really justify a lesser handling fee without incurring costs myself. I guess I could offer more batteries as you suggest, I'm not interested in auctioning them. 

Judging on the prices that traders are charging, I reckon 3 batteries would make the offer worthy again in the spirit it was originally intended and probably not affect the postage.

I realise most users will probably not need 3 batteries but its a genuine offer which they can choose to ignore!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

2032 actually have a finite shelf life, the Duracell one I have a data sheet for quotes 10years shelf life (though doesn't define what % is left after 10 years).

We bought 500 odd for a project in 1998 that never fully materialised and still have them in stores. I keep regularly "borrowing" a couple for the senders for my wireless weather station at home, and they only last a couple of months before dying unlike brand new batteries that last over a year. Also some are definately now dead after 10 years...


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Well I have no idea what the life of them is like.
They have never been used and are in trays as per the picture above.
If anyone wants to try them out, I have changed the offer and will send 3 batteries out. At least a pound is no great loss but I'm hoping for people to get a benefit rather than them sit on the shelf gathering dust.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Currently they seem to be charging &#163;1.39 on the Bay of E for five of these batteries inc postage and &#163;1.89 for eight but in my experience some of these cheaper traders will be selling nearly life expired batteries (but then of course so are Dave's batteries).

The MN1604/PP3 size Ultralife Lithium batteres are a case in point as they cost nearly &#163;8 new but various Ebay traders sell 10 for &#163;10 etc. When you push them on expiry dates you find either that they only have a year or two of life left compared to new Ultralife's that come with at least a 10 year shelf life and/or some of them have been stored in damp and other inappropriate conditions. Having said that there are some traders on Ebay who sell brand new batteries with full shelf life very cheaply. It pays to only buy from battery traders on Ebay who have 99.9&#37; or better positive feedback.


----------

